# Gorgomyte vs Miracle Cloth (cleans frets) WARNING...MIGHT ALSO REMOVE GOLD FINISH !!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I received my Miracle Cloth(s) today.
The *3 packages equals just over one square foot*
(146 square inches to be precise)
The cost with delivery and tax was *$21.38 CDN.*

I haven't tried the product yet. Stay tuned.

@davetcan ...Please PM me with your mailing address for the exchange of samples of these products we had discussed doing in the other thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great thread. I am very interested in Gorgomyte but was a bit hesitant to order. If it is indeed great as advertistied I will place an order.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Gorgomyte works well. You need to be a bit more careful with maple boards, it can leave some black discolouration. Otherwise as advertised, quick and easy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The Miracle Cloth worked very well!! I'm impressed.

I'm not a huge fan of the coconut oil fragrance (mixed with the hint of of mystery cleaner) but it isn't a deal breaker.



zdogma said:


> Gorgomyte works well. You need to be a bit *more careful with maple boards,* *it can leave some black discolouration. * Otherwise as advertised, quick and easy.


I would imagine that one would need to be more careful with maple or any light coloured boards.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> The Miracle Cloth worked very well!! I'm impressed.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of the coconut oil fragrance (mixed with the hint of of mystery cleaner) but it isn't a deal breaker.


Could the mystery cleaner be Murphy's Oil Soap?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The greco <-> davetcan exchange is in motion.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

edited,,,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I received a sample of Gorgomyte from davetcan today and this is a short comparison after trying it briefly.

*Gorgomyte: *
The cloth feels more damp with an oily, waxy feel. The fragrance was not nice (IMO)...I know for certain I have encountered this odour before but I just can't associate it with anything. It does clean well and conditions the fretboard.

*Miracle Cloth:*
The cloth seems thicker and more "wet" but not oily or waxy at all. The smell of coconut is obvious but the underlying cleaning chemical does not have the same fragrance as the Gorgomyte. The cleaning of the frets seems (possibly) better with this product but I don't think there is much obvious conditioning of the fretboard, if any.

The Miracle Cloth is much less expensive (based on buying Gorgomyte from Stew-Mac) and would be my personal choice after very limited experience with both products. 

I await davetcan's comments and the thoughts of anyone that would like to contribute.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good thread Daves. 8)

I had to check the Stewmac site to see if they jacked up the price, but it's the same per pack.
But, if you order direct, you can get a deal on a three pack.

I get about a year out of one pack and the subsequent packs were drier as I opened them.
So, unless you're a guitar tech and cleaning lots of boards, don't order too much.
I use a small piece, about 1"x2" folded and clean around five frets per side.

@greco, I have a full pack of Gorgomyte here that you can have if you wish.
I'll still have the one open and another full pack besides that one.
Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I get about a year out of one pack and the subsequent packs were drier as I opened them.
> So, unless you're a guitar tech and cleaning lots of boards, don't order too much.
> I use a small piece, about 1"x2" folded and clean around five frets per side.



Thank you sulphur for the advice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> @greco, I have a full pack of Gorgomyte here that you can have if you wish.
> I'll still have the one open and another full pack besides that one.
> Let me know if you're interested.


Thanks very much for the very kind offer. However, I bought 3 sheets of Miracle Cloth (146 square inches in total) and I have plenty. So far, I prefer the Miracle Cloth over the Gorgomyte.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahhh, you did get it  I just picked up an EBMM Silo Special with maple board and I'll be using the Miracle Cloth on it to see what I think. Stay tuned.

btw way when I opened my mail box (super box) I could smell the coconut so I knew what was in there


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm interested in the Miracle Cloth. Could someone provide a link.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> I'm interested in the Miracle Cloth. Could someone provide a link.


Do Your Housework Better


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Do Your Housework Better



Thank you Sir.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First some before shots.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well here we go, I apologize in advance for all the pics.

First the product.



















After 1 cleaning



















This was a very dirty neck.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought the Miracle Cloth did a good job on both the fingerboard and frets but still not as good as i remembered the Gorgo. So I took another pass with a piece of Gorgomyte.





































I also tried both products on the bridge which was a bit grungy. I'm going to give the overall edge to Gorgomyte which i think does a better all around job. For the price difference though it would be tough to argue with Miracle Cloth. 

The neck looks as good as it's going to without a lot of effort and what the heck, it's an old guitar, mid 90's by the look of the serial #, and should look that way  (just like me)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I will add that both of these products STINK. my work bench is in with the cat litter, I think I prefer the litter smell.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I will add that both of these products STINK. my work bench is in with the cat litter, I think I prefer the litter smell.


Thanks for all the pics, Dave. They say a 1000+ words.

I have been trying to remember what the smell of the Gorgo reminds me of. I think it has a similar smell to a wax or cleaning product that my mother used when I was kid (1950's). Whatever, both of them do stink and the smell lingers a bit. Miracle Cloth's attempt to cover the smell with coconut has a limited degree of success...LOL.

I'm pleased to see that the maple board did not "pick up" any black colour. If the finish on the fretboard was worn through, that might be an issue. However, I assume "raw" maple would just gradually turn dark in time due to dirt and oils from one's hands and this might not be an issue. Sorry, I'm on a tangent here.

BTW...Did that blue tin box have Cadbury's "Flakes" in it originally? I ate my fair share of those in England, especially when I had a placement in Camden Town.
Nope, I'm wrong ...I just had to look it up in images...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> BTW...Did that blue tin box have Cadbury's "Flakes" in it originally? I ate my fair share of those in England, especially when I had a placement in Camden Town.


Of course it did, I'm a Cadbury junkie 

As for maple a lot of people LOVE this look.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Of course it did, I'm a Cadbury junkie


You are in excellent company....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For some reason I read "fingers" when you had clearly written "flakes". I like them both but the tins were def fingers.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a definite stank to the Gorgo, slightly recognizable to me too, I can't pinpoint it either though.

There have been a few guitars that I've recieved that I had to do a second pass with a new piece of Gorgo.
Only one or two though, they were especially dirty.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> There is a definite stank to the Gorgo, slightly recognizable to me too, I can't pinpoint it either though.
> 
> There have been a few guitars that I've recieved that I had to do a second pass with a new piece of Gorgo.
> Only one or two though, they were especially dirty.


The smell is def recognizable, and I'm pretty sure Greco is correct in saying it's an old cleaning product from way back. Something along these lines.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There has to be some metal cleaner in there, so I'd say that you guys are correct.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> There has to be some metal cleaner in there, so I'd say that you guys are correct.


Someone on Amazon thinks it smells exactly like WD40, that might just be it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Someone on Amazon thinks it smells exactly like WD40, that might just be it.


I think he/she must have some vintage WD-40 or something. I just sprayed WD-40 on a cloth and compared...neither Gorgo or Miracle Cloth has the strong "petroleum distillate" fragrance of WD -40, IMHO.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> So I took another pass with a piece of Gorgomyte.


Tonight, out of curiosity, I did the same thing in the reverse order....and got the same results with the Miracle Cloth


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just bought a Yamaha LS6M from a Kijiji seller last night.
(NGD thread to follow)

I decided to clean it and did the frets with one of these brands of cloths. Understandably, the cloth worked well (as seen earlier in this thread).

THEN, in my desire to be thorough, I decided to clean the "GOLD" machine heads.
They are not "GOLD" anymore...*the cleaner removed the "GOLD" finish!!..it is now polished, shining "SILVER".*

I am OK with the change...Gold typically wears off through time anyway.

This might only apply to Yamaha products (I'm not sure...but I doubt it) 
*I am writing this warning to those of you that cherish your gold finishes.*


----------

